

SoBi: Social Bike Sharing in NYC - marram
http://www.crunchgear.com/2010/08/11/bike-nerds-create-a-homebrew-bike-sharing-system-for-new-york/

======
asnyder
I don't know how much research they've done in NYC, but anything not welded
into the main-frame will be stolen. You can't leave a bike locked up
unattended for any significant duration of time and expect your bike to be
intact when you get back. It's just a matter of fact here.

~~~
wan23
Yeah, I hope for their sake they don't use all their money for this pilot
program because I suspect when people find out about it all the bikes will be
stolen/destroyed within a week. New Yorkers use serious locks and chains on
crappy-looking old bikes in hopes that the thieves will go after something
shinier with less protection.

------
zacharyvoase
This looks awesome—like an ad hoc form of the state-sponsored Cycle Hire
recently introduced here in London.

I just wonder how long it will be until NY legislators attempt to outlaw
unregulated short-term cycle hire :)

------
chapmanb
Felix Salmon's thoughts on the difficulties with SoBi's business model:

[http://blogs.reuters.com/felix-salmon/2010/08/11/why-
small-s...](http://blogs.reuters.com/felix-salmon/2010/08/11/why-small-scale-
bike-sharing-wont-work/)

An interesting take since Felix is very pro-bike.

